# What is the best brand of Bale wrap to buy?



## DannyV (Jun 4, 2011)

I have looked all over the internet to find reviews on the best bale wrap to buy but could not find anything.

We are using a Tubline bale wrapper and for the past years we have used "Agriseal", and "Up North" brands, and both were awful.

I would really appreciate some opinions.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll look and see what the brand is we use, not so sure it matters as long as you get enough layers on.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been using Tytan - no problems with it.

Ralph


----------



## nosliw (Feb 8, 2010)

I've heard Sunfilm being used with excellent results.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

DannyV said:


> I have looked all over the internet to find reviews on the best bale wrap to buy but could not find anything.
> 
> We are using a Tubline bale wrapper and for the past years we have used "Agriseal", and "Up North" brands, and both were awful.
> 
> I would really appreciate some opinions.


I sold the Up North brand for 4 years until they quit making it. I had good luck with it on an Anderson inline wrapper. This what I told guys when I was selling it-- put 10 guys together and everyone of them will have one brand they love and another brand they dispise but none will agree which it is.


----------

